# Arrows for a beginner?



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

I read the thread on the field arrows but I have a question still. Is there an arrow that you would recommend for a beginner field archer? I've never shot anything but 3-d and hunting but I know there's a lot more to field arrows than being light and skinny. I've read something about some of them having different stiffness from the front to the back and having different gpi if cut from the tail instead of the tip. Is there something that will help me in the beginning that is maybe more forgiving than what the big boys shoot? Is there an article, book, or something you can point me to? (I get all my info from here because there is very little field stuff around me and noone I know shoots outside 3-d and spots) Help! Thanks, I can't wait to try this!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You are over thinking this....you really are. :wink:

What arrows do you shoot for 3D and hunting?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Realistically about any arrow will work. The important things to consider for a field arrow are (in no particular order of importance after #1):
1) Spine Match for the bow
2) FOC
3) Spine consistancy
4) Straightness tolerence

If you aren't versed in determining good spine match, buy yourself OT2 (www.pinwheelsoftware.com) which will help you out immensly with this. I have gotten very good reccomendations for arrow size from it every time. It will even then recommend shafts that fit the spine range you need.

Try to keep point weight high enough to get between 10 and 15% FOC (OT2 will help with that as well).

I would recommend ACC's (great arrow and not as pricey as some others), carbon express maximas, carbon tech cheetahs or whitetails. All are less expensive arrows when compared to the high end ones and will all work well. 

One piece of advice, if you go with an all carbon shaft, put an easton uni bushing in the back of it rather than just pushing in the nock. You will break a lot less arrows that way. Most carbon shafts will fit an ACC-60 or redline unibushing.


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> You are over thinking this....you really are. :wink:
> 
> What arrows do you shoot for 3D and hunting?


3-d I use GT pro 22's(which I don't like) and hunting I like Easton FMJ's but they are kinda heavy. I like ACC's and am looking hard at the Carbon Tech line just not real sure what I'm looking for. Thanks Psargeant, I'll remember the unibushings.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

FWIW, I always end up back at ACCs, but I may try the CT Cheetahs next year...I guess it depends how many ACCs I have left...


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

Yeah the Cheetahs look good but there's just something about the ACC's ain't there?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

What you have now...22's and the FMJ will work for now. I would shoot the FMJ's over the 22's though.

I love my CT's I switched from ACC's back to CT's and I am not going back to ACC's. The CT's are every bit as good IMHO if not better and they are cheaper. I wouldn't go with the Cheetahs if you aren't sure yet about arrows. I would go with the Whitetails. They are a little heavier but they are cheaper. I think I got a doz of the XP's from CT at Nationals for $80 . 

But like PSarge said...put a bushing or a pin in the back of them...or you are gonna go through some shafts fast.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

*Hornet* recommended the Carbon Tech Cheetah's for me. Never would have considered them until he suggested, but they are a quality arrow.  I think anything in their line would be a good choice. Excellent quality at a reasonable cost. :tongue:


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

I agree to the quality of CT shafts. They are absolutely the best quality I have shot. The only downer on the Cheetahs is if you aint careful, its way easy to be over speed for "sanctioned" events. Them suckers are light.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Navigators are a pretty good option if you are fairly serious about field, but they work great for 3D also.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Beginner Field Arrows*

The Gold Tip Ultra Lites and Easton Redlines work very well and don't cost an arm and a leg for a dozen. You can start with one of these and then buy some of the pricey arrows after you get up to speed and know what you want.
Jbird


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Hinklemonster won Outdoor Nationals in male freestyle shooting plain old full sized Carbon Express Maximas. Any decent quality carbon will do the job if you can.


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

*good suggestion*



Jbird said:


> The Gold Tip Ultra Lites and Easton Redlines work very well and don't cost an arm and a leg for a dozen. You can start with one of these and then buy some of the pricey arrows after you get up to speed and know what you want.
> Jbird


I use these outdoors and I like em. I got a dozen that I'll sell you if inerested. new still in orignal packing, they are 400's


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Jbird said:


> The Gold Tip Ultra Lites and Easton Redlines work very well and don't cost an arm and a leg for a dozen. You can start with one of these and then buy some of the pricey arrows after you get up to speed and know what you want.
> Jbird


I tried both of those. The GT ULs were OK, but crumbled a bit easily (even using pin nocks:confused3 and the dozen didn't last long. Being a long time GT shooter I was put off by this. But the Redlines on the other hand have been great for me and the price is very good, too. I've had them grouping great out to 100 yards. No durability issues at all, more consistent in weight than the label reads and they fly oh so nicely out of my bow. Plus the Redlines come in a wide of array of static spines. Lancaster Archery sells the shafts for $89.99 a dozen (plus they come with unibushings and nocks) and this is far more affordable than other "target" arrows.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Yep I like Both*

The Ultralites have held up very well for me with no damage except for bent pins. I took all the pins out and changed to uni bushings and G nocks and I like them much better. I have had no issues with cracking or damaged shafts.
The Redlines are a lot better field shaft than they get credit for and like you say, they are available in a wide range of spines.

Jbird


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

XP35 said:


> I tried both of those. The GT ULs were OK, but crumbled a bit easily (even using pin nocks:confused3 and the dozen didn't last long. Being a long time GT shooter I was put off by this. But the Redlines on the other hand have been great for me and the price is very good, too. I've had them grouping great out to 100 yards. No durability issues at all, more consistent in weight than the label reads and they fly oh so nicely out of my bow. Plus the Redlines come in a wide of array of static spines. Lancaster Archery sells the shafts for $89.99 a dozen (plus they come with unibushings and nocks) and this is far more affordable than other "target" arrows.


I always forget about the Redline shafts....they are a great shaft for field. I shot them for a couple years when they first came out and loved them. The only ones I ever broke were ones that I tubed. Some of my best shooting were with Redlines.


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> I always forget about the Redline shafts....they are a great shaft for field. I shot them for a couple years when they first came out and loved them. The only ones I ever broke were ones that I tubed. Some of my best shooting were with Redlines.


Coulda told me that a couple of days ago!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

speedfreak said:


> Coulda told me that a couple of days ago!


I said I forgot about them...I haven't bought or shot a Redline in about 4 years. Besides you didn't ask me about arrows until yesterday


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

4 years? I didn't know they'd been around that long. If you had told me a couple days ago I wouldn't have had to ask!:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

speedfreak said:


> 4 years? I didn't know they'd been around that long. If you had told me a couple days ago I wouldn't have had to ask!:wink:


I started shooting them in 1999 or 2000 I don't remember. But I know I had my first doz of them before I bought my first Ultra Tec which was in 2000.:wink:


----------

